# Meet my kitties!



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

This is my new girl; her name is Feathertail! I got her from my cousin, she was an outside cat, that their neighbors had abandoned, she had 2 other siblings, but unfortunately I could only take one, and she called out to my heart.










I love her green eyes!



















Her neck seema a little longer then normal kitties I've seen. Or maybe it's
just the white of her neck playing tricks?



















She immediately found a box just her size, and she's always playing in it.


This is my Baby boy: Baby! I've had him almost 6 years, and he'll always be my little guy!










He likes Feathertails box as well. 










I love em dearly, and they keep me on my toes.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Adorable kitties 
Feathertail is very stoic looking, and your boy looks so loving!


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

She's gorgeous. She does look like a long kitty. Your boy is handsome too.


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you; Tabby cats are my favorite! 
Baby's kind of camera shy, so I don't have too many of him! But in time; oh I will.
And Feathertail is really small actually. I do not think she'll get much bigger.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

You have very pretty cats! Your Feathertail has similar coloring/patterns/size to my Pumpkin  I will say that Pumpkin's neck looks kinda long too sometimes, but I'm not sure if that's just because she is very petite.


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

See I wish I could have seen her mother, I'm pretty sure she probably got her traits from her side.
Baby on the other hand doesn't look a thing like his mother, she was a tortie color, and he's twice the size of her. She was pretty old and frail though the last time I saw her.
I need to get a picture of my cats together so you can see their size differences.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gorgeous cats! 

I know what you mean about the neck. The white on Cali's neck make her look like a Cali-llama sometimes.

My Cali-llama:







http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/113193-my-girls.html


----------



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

Her eyes are BEAUTIFUL!!! 

Marie: Cali-Llama, that is funny. I agree though, she kind of does in this picture.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Feathertail has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Those are two gorgeous cats. Wow.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Two gorgeous cats, lucky you! Feathertail is a knock-out! A beautiful Brown Patched McTabby & White (or commonly-called Torbie) and her *green* eyes are to die for and an incredibly sweet expression! You should put her in a HHP (Houshold Pet) class (DSH cats don't have to be registered) at a cat show....seriously! I think she would be a winner.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Feathertail is gorgeous. Pretty eyes, and a long neck too! Or perhaps normal, my cat has no neck, not sure how she is able to turn her head.


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Omigosh, thanks guys. I tell her how many people compliment her. 
@Catloverami: That sounds interesting, but I don't know of any cat shows near here, or anything about shows at all. Lol!


----------



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

Feathertail looks very regal in the third picture where she's sitting up straight. Congratulations on the new addition to your family, I'm sure she'll provide years of love and smiles.


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

*After Bath Time*

Well I decided to take pictures of them after their flea dips.
Baby was to grumpy to lick himself dry so I used a blow dryer on low-warm to dry most of his fur to cut the licking in half.









He was not a happy camper at the time.










She doesn't even look wet. I guess she dried alot faster then he did, she also did it behind ALL of our electronics... naughty girl.










The back of her fur kinda shows she's had a bath but not much, Lol. She was sleepy.










Just to give you all an idea of how much bigger Baby is then Feathertail. Baby is about 15lbs, and I wager she ways maye 6 Lbs, if even that. He wasn't too happy about her being behind him. Lol.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart They are gorgeous


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful kitties! I just love Feathertail's coloring. That sprinkle of red with her brown and white are really striking and pretty.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Lovely kitties!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Meker said:


> Omigosh, thanks guys. I tell her how many people compliment her.
> @Catloverami: That sounds interesting, but I don't know of any cat shows near here, or anything about shows at all. Lol!


Here's some info Cat Fanciers' Association: CAT SHOW SCHEDULE

I see you're in MO. There's an upcoming show in St. Louis, MO in Jan.8-9

*08-09*(L).* MO, ST. LOUIS*: Sheraton Westport Chalet, 191 Westport Plaza. Lucky Tomcat Club. 8AB, 8HHP. Judges: Anger(AB), Black(AB), Adkison(AB), Harding(AB), Orlando(A), Gradowski(AB), Jacobberger(AB), Patton(AB). Entry limit 300. Info: Dawn Hunt, 5861 Volunteer Lane, Martinsville, IN 46151. Phone/Fax 765-342-5692. Email [email protected]

8AB=8 All Breed rings (for registered cats)
8HHP = Houshold Pet rings (for unregistered cats)


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a link all about cat shows and what to expect.

CFA Shows

HHP class http://www.cfa.org/shows/hhp.html


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Ooo it sounds so interesting, I'm really tempted to to enter. It would be a really neat experience. I need to read all the rules and regulations before I even try though. Lol. Never know my kitty may not be able to go. Lol.


----------



## HampVaughn (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh what two beautiful furbabies!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Meker said:


> Ooo it sounds so interesting, I'm really tempted to to enter. It would be a really neat experience. I need to read all the rules and regulations before I even try though. Lol. Never know my kitty may not be able to go. Lol.


I don't know how far St. Louis is from where you live, but you would find it interesting to go and see even if you didn't enter Feathertail.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Such beautiful cats.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

catloverami said:


> Here's some info Cat Fanciers' Association: CAT SHOW SCHEDULE
> 
> I see you're in MO. There's an upcoming show in St. Louis, MO in Jan.8-9
> 
> ...



Good luck with the cat shows in the US. Here in Australia they can be very "catty". They say the "cattiest" creatures are not in the cages.

I would be keen to know the "atmosphere" at the US shows and if you found the other people (especially breeders if you talk to them) very friendly!


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks! I've talked to my mom about it, and we might go check out the show to get a glimpse of what it'll be like. That way I can get Feathertail more socialized with large groups of people, and get her all updated medically.


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

*More Pictures*

I think I'm just going to stick to this thread being my main picture place. I think it's easier. Lol!

Heres a pic of Feathertail in her cube.









Heres one, I was trying to play with her with a feather teaser, but she was tired.










I think it's just a lazy day, heres one of Baby sleeping on the couch










And something that I put together for Feathertail, she doesn't like fancy sleeping places, like a cat bed, or our bed for that matter. She likes boxes! So I put together a box house so to speak! And she loves it!










P.S: The box house wasn't finished, I actually added another Box going in side ways in the big box so she gets a somewhat closed off space for privacy!


----------

